# Halloween 2011 Zombie Apocalypse or Alien Area 51



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Zombie Apocalypes would be great in my opinion. You can do so much with the theme. Plus, there is a lot of media support for Zombies now which sparks more interest in the topic. They'll even be in the new Pirates 4 movie. Also there is a Facebook event for attending the Zombie Apocalypes. Hilarious. Anyway, good luck! It will be great to hear all the fantastic ideas from this forum.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am leaning toward the zombie Apocalypse.. and the facebook event that is funny will have to check it out


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

There was a thread on here I can't find. It was on everyone who was doing a zombie theme, it had invitations, or pictures of a zombie survival kit. I can't seem to find it.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I remember this thread as having some great ideas...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/96208-zombie-theme-living-room-ideas.html


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, this might be the one - lots of pics!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90131-2010-party-ideas-plans.html


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's another one: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/88171-zombie-attack.html


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Great Ideas!! love the Zombie Survival cards..


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

My vote is for the Zombie Apocalypse theme! That sounds like it would be a lot of fun to do. My daughter went to a Halloween party this year as a "Zombie Hunter"....we had a lot of fun putting together her costume....she kind of looked like the "Lara Croft" character from "Tomb Raider".....on safari....!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ooooh, oooooh!!! Just thought of a twist you may want to consider. Since this is a party then you can be a bit funny with the zombie theme. Halloween Horror Nights had a haunt called, 'Zombiegeddon'.

Here's the explanation from HHN:

_In 2010, a zombie outbreak strikes Carey, Ohio. The government then allows private independent groups to hunt down the undead, and one of those militias is ZAP - Zombie Awareness Program._

Sounds serious right? Well, it's a comedy haunt. As you wait in the queue line there is a video playing showing the ZAP guys in a training video. But, they are like nerds but they think they are cool. Think "discount". Anyways, they take themselves very seriously but they are goofs. You walk up to the entrance of the haunt their 'training center' is a crappy building with their junk bus in front draped in flag rope. 

You walk in and they start to 'train' you using their captive zombies but then as you progress into the haunt, the zombies break free and it gets a bit more serious. 

It was a fun and scary haunt and could be perfect for a Halloween party. Make a video like they did playing on your house in a loop to help set the mood and tease people in the invites of attending your Zombie Awareness Program.

I got a quick shot of the 'Training' video I talked about at HHN and the entrance. It's at time stamp 2:10: 

YouTube - Halloween Horror Nights 20


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

OH WOW!! this is so awesome! The ideas are great! OK zombie it is! Hey Mic do you have a pic of your daughter as the zombie croft? And Terra the video is awesome and that story sounds hilarious


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

talkingcatblues said:


> Oh, this might be the one - lots of pics!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90131-2010-party-ideas-plans.html


AND THANK YOU for these threads!!!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Erin, 

I am working on getting you some pictures of her in her outfit. I am hoping she will also have pics of the other folks at the party too!!!

Your Zombie party sounds like a great idea....!

Mick


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like it's gonna be a blast!! Um.. what time do we all show up?


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Just saw this and thought.. heh.. maybe it applies:
http://www.2011halloweenzombieevent.com/


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Erin you are my hero girlfriend!!! I cante believe you already know what you want to do next year let along are planning for it!! Oh I wish I could be that organized Well after seeing what you did with the pirate theme I cant wait to see what you do with the Zombie theme*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I know that there have been some amazing members on here who have done both themes. I want to do one of them for my party next year. If you have any pictures, ideas , advice about what you did could you post it here?
> Cant wait to see them, I am leaning zombie but the Alien area 51 is so cool too.


*Get yourself two used satellite dishes and voila - you can build a spaceship like we did for your aliens!! Pics in my albums. You have done so many great things for your parties in the past ELH - I am SURE whatever you so this year will be fantastic!


*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Zombie video!!*

Hlalow ELH! You will LOVE the Halloween Forum member hirez00 video that he produced for his fans. You could have it playing on your tv during your party! 
Here is the website ( and you can naturally contact him here on HF too): 

http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com

Zombies are go!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Hlalow ELH! You will LOVE the Halloween Forum member hirez00 video that he produced for his fans. You could have it playing on your tv during your party!
> Here is the website ( and you can naturally contact him here on HF too):
> 
> http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com
> ...



OH WOW that it amazing! THANK YOU love this site!


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Hallowsusieboo, that link is wicked cool!!! I wonder how long the "broadcast" is and if it loops.


----------

